# Can progynova stop bleeding on the 2ww?



## tulip75 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,
I am currently on a fresh egg donation cycle and I'm on the 2ww. I had 2x 5 day old blasts transferred on the 7th of June. I stupidly tested early on 16 th June (9 days past transfer) and it was negative.

Was just wondering if the progynova or the utrogestan pessaries I am taking could be delaying my period as I have usually bled before test date on my other failed cycles. (my last cycles were with my own eggs and I was on crinone gel for progesterone support)

Suppose I am really grasping at straws, hoping that because I have had no bleeding, that I tested too early and that there might still be hope?

Alliyah Rose


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Alliyah Rose,

So sorry to read about your BFN  sending big hugs   

The hormone support during the 2ww can delay arrival of AF so it can be possible to get to OTD without a bleed (happened to me on my first 2 cycles, even the outright BFN one). Sorry that this happend to you too as it does mess with your head seeing BFN but no AF   

Take care hun, go easy on yourself   
Maz x


----------

